
Amazon temporarily gags Spore critics, deletes and restores all customer reviews - nickb
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080912-amazon-gags-spore-critics-deletes-all-customer-reviews.html
======
Paperflyer
This really is fun: I installed SPORE on my Mac and there is no copy
protection whatsoever. I don't even have to keep the disk in the drive to play
it.

~~~
unalone
Is that because it's on the Mac? Or did you get a special copy or something?

------
river_styx
When will these distribution idiots (RIAA, game companies, et al.) realize
that DRM just plain doesn't work? There's no way to stop piracy of digital
content, so just work with that limitation, instead of fighting an impossible
battle that only punishes legitimate customers.

~~~
ojbyrne
I can't find the quote, but I believe it was Neils Bohr, who when asked how
supporters of quantum physics overcame the resistance by classical physicists,
said "we didn't, we just waited for them to die." I believe the same principle
applies here.

~~~
nickb
Same was said about AI researchers like Minsky ;).

------
zandorg
With RSA encryption in the CPU, you can definitely enforce DRM. Just decrypt
the game's code on the fly in a DRM-enabled CPU. The only way to break the
code is to get the RSA key, or spend year(s) hacking the key.

I believe the Xbox works this way.

~~~
river_styx
Only one person has to hack the key. Then he/she can distribute either the key
or the decrypted content to everyone else. This is exactly why DRM will never
work.

~~~
DenisM
Have you noticed that XBox 360 is not cracked (short of one batch that had
leaky DVD drives)?

It's not a problem to create a real pain in the ass for the pirates. The
problem is to avoid creating real pain in the ass for normal users and your
own developers at the same time.

